# Beauty Place by Place: FLORENCE!



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The capital of Tuscany is another one of those cities visited by millions yearly. The reasons are obvious. A beautiful location, Renaissance palaces, iconic works of art, astonishing architecture and bucket loads of charm. I became one of those lucky millions recently. Let me show you my impressions of this beautiful town, in some detail. 

Trains in Santa Maria Novella, the central train station.





































Unlike the transparent, delicate appearance of its Venetian counterparts, the palaces of Florence look severe and imposing. Many of them were, in fact, small fortresses within the city. The Renaissance, for all its displays of astonishing creativity, was also a turbulent political time, and noble families found it necessary to protect themselves from rivals and opponents with thick walls. 
One of the best (and largest!) of these _palazzi, _is the Medici Riccardi. Let’s look at the rather severe, but still beautiful exterior. 

The Medici coat of arms, with the group of balls as center element, is everywhere in Florence. 






















































































































Once inside, you are greeted by the statue of Orpheus, presiding the main courtyard, a classic example of Renaissance architecture, by architect Michelozzo. 

Oh, and if you have a problem with penises made of marble, bronze, copper or ivory, you should probably skip Florence. They’re everywhere! :lol:









































































Let’s check out some of the interior, although the main attraction is the Chapel of the Magi with frescoes by Gozzoli, one of the best preserved Renaissance masterpieces. Truly breathtaking! No phtography is allowed!


















































































Parts of the large building are taken up by offices of the Tuscan provincial government. Not a bad place for a meeting!











The formal garden at the back is also a worth a look. Hercules presiding. The statue is a modified Roman piece.
































































The palace includes spaces for temporary exhibits



















Just around the corner from the Medici palace, you’ll get to the San Lorenzo (St Lawrence) square. The large church by the same name is the main sight here. This square started as one of the largest market sites in town. Presiding the goings on in the square, Ludovico de Medici. 



















The weather was not very nice for sweeping, broad views of the cathedral and the square, so here are a few images of some of the details in the façade. The cathedral structure was built between the 14th and 15th centuries, but the ornate front side is a Nineteenth Century creation, not universally loved, but certainly flashy with its colourful precious marbles. 



































































































































































Perfect for cover and a hot chocolate, are Florece’s classic cafés. This one, the Scuderi, one of the oldest in town, is nice and atmospheric. And just like most cafés in Italy, doubles as a bar in the evenings. 



















And the almost equally famous Baptistery of San Giovanni, also on the Cathedral Square, with its sets of doors. Here details of the South doors, by sculptor Ghiberti. These are copies now. The originals are kept in the wonderful museum behind the cathedral.















































Also on the Cathedral Square, the small loggia of the Bigallo, which used to be a larger building housing an hospice for the needy.



















Buildings and façades…





































Details and zoom-ins


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice , thanks for the amazing pics :cheers2:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome shots. I enjoyed looking at your details, they're great.
I know that the statue of David is there but can you point to me which one in your photos?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new photos from Florence, beautiful place indeed....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

DWest said:


> awesome shots. I enjoyed looking at your details, they're great.
> I know that the statue of David is there but can you point to me which one in your photos?


It's actually not here... yet!
The statue in the courtyard of Orpheus. Hercules is the one in the garden.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wow! this is a mini museum....exhilarating art works of statues, busts, bas reliefs, carvings, sculptures and the architecture. I couldn't ask for more. thanks a lot.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Update for Florence!

You will probably arrive in town at Santa Maria Novella station. The main entrance is a good example of Italian rationalist architecture of the 1930s.









The station is named after the gorgeous Santa Maria Novella church on the square right next to the station.
















The streets of Florence and their awesome atmosphere...


















Some buildings in the centre of the city























Museum time? Why not?!
The Palazzo Strozzi, another renaissance palace named after the family that unwisely rose against the Medici. It houses a contemporary art museum, and one of the coolest museum cafés I’ve ever seen. The museum shop is also eye-catching, but nothing they’ve added can match the splendor and proportions of the main courtyard. Notice also the outside hooks/rings and lamp posts; you may have seen similar ornaments in other places, but these are the originals designs. 


























Art Nouveau is not as prevalent in Italy (where it's called "Stile Liberty") as in places North and East, but this building definitely caught my eye. 







The Gilli, another one of Florence's classic café/bars, in business since the 18th Century.









Details and zoom-ins. I love how many palaces have the sculpted coats of arms on the facades!























Randomness from the streets













Now, let’s move away from the narrow streets toward the river front for some great views.


















Let’s cross the river Arno and go uphill for some classic views of town from the Piazzale Michelangelo.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pictures of a great city. :cheers: Did you visit any more cities in Italy at the same time?


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Great pictures of a beautiful city.

You seem to have been to many of Europe's great cities, which were your favorites?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful! My partner has read Dan Brown's _'Inferno'_ and so we go to Florence next winter.  Looks like it was winter when you visited the city, was it cold over there?


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Florence :cheers:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's stay on the South side of the river ("Oltrarno") to see the famous Pitti Palace. The renaissance jewel hosts several museums and collections. The main façade is truly imposing and appropriately huge!







The complex also includes a host of buildings housing the different collections. 

























However, the main attraction is probably the Boboli gardens, rising from the palace over the hills out back. Wonderfully maintained, the feature beautiful fountains and different kinds of vegetation displays. 

























At the top of the sloping gardens, the views are wonderful, not just those over the city, but also those over the neighbouring valleys. The Tuscany you've seen in the movies! With the cypress trees and stone villas.... :cheers:









This building houses a porcelain collection. 







The Villa Bardini, next door, is of course much smaller, but offers more pretty gardens and nice views, in a less crowded environment.











More aspects of the Pitti Palace













Just over the next hill, one of Florence's oldest and most atmospheric churches, San Miniato al Monte. Unlike many other churches all over Italy, which have been torn down or redone in newer styles, San Miniato has collected something from all the historic periods it has withstood. From medieval crypts, early gothic mosaics and floors, to renaissance frescoes and baroque chapels, it's just breathtaking! 





















































Time to go back down to town!













Approaching the center now... Break time!





The always mobbed Uffizi galleries





The Ponte Vecchio and neighboring structures









And we're back in the middle. More later!


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Duomo, Santa Maria del Fiore Cathedral in Florence*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/75955_613303748723716_921220980_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photos and beautiful places..


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! Interesting cause I read Dan Brown's Inferno right now.  Haven't been there yet though....


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Update from Florence!

The Baptistry of Saint John, is officially part of the cathedral, a basilica in its own right, and the oldest building in town (from the 9th Century). For some reason, it was closed every time I tried to visit... hno:


















Some random impressions from the Cathedral square and the immediate area...

































Right behind the cathedral, the wonderful Cathedral museum has masterpieces by Donatello and other Tuscan marters, including the original doors of the Baptistry. 















Let's keep moving North, towards the Square of the Holy Annunciation.































The Square of the Annunciation is dominated by the equastrian statue of Ferdinand Medici, and the Fountain of the Sea Monster. The beautiful arches of the Hospital of the Innocents is a work by Bruneleschi, the architect of the huge dome of the Cathedral. 























The Annunciation church itself is a wonder of ornamentation and baroque, which is more akin to luxurious Roman styles than to Tuscan restraint. 











































Moving back towards Cathedral street, and right around the corner from the Medici Riccardi palace, the Saint Lawrence basilica, with its oddly undecorated facade and the wonderful courtyard by Brunelleschi. In the courtyard, you can also visit the library designed by Michelangelo. 


















Finally, let's eat and shop. Essential travel activities!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! I love this city for its thousand and one art pieces and for being the birth of the Renaissance.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

If you only visit one thing in Florence, or if you are in town for just a day, visit the cathedral! But do it right and take the full guided tour of the church, the logias above the huge nave, and the dome!

























From the base of the dome, the architectural feat that is Bruneleschi's dome will literally take your breath away. And the cathedral's companions, the belfry and the baptistry become a strange, but somehow coherent whole.



























And from the top of the dome, the views aren't too bad...





























And back on the ground, you'll still want to look back and see where you've been!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ absolutely stunning, the details are exquisite from the bottom up. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

This renaissance capital is great, a must visit next time I'm in Italy!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! amazing specially the interior shots of the cathedral.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

AMAZING IMAGES ALJUAREZ!!!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's visit the other large square in central Florence, the Santa Croce (Holy Cross) Piazza. Dante Alighieri presiding. 











The main attraction here is, obviously, the Santa Croce church. Let's not go in today... it's a nice sunny afternoon! But definitely let's check out some details of the façade.



















Wandering the streets of Florence... always worthwhile!













The Orsanmichele church owes its unusual shape (you wouldn't at first assume this is a church at all) to the fact that it used to be a grain market. The outside features niches with sculptures by the renaissance's most distinguished sculptors, including Donatello. The upper levels house a great sculpture museum with some nice views over the rooftops!




























Let's go back to the main tourist circuit and visit... at last! The Uffizi galleries. Go early, or even better, purchase your ticket online! And don't take pictures, unless you're sure the guards are not looking at you! :lol:
The restaurant offers great views over the Old Palace (Palazzo Vecchio) and its gothic tower. Food is surprisingly good for a museum eatery. And don't forget to look out the windows in the upper level, especially to check out the river views and the Ponte Vecchio. 

























Back on the ground, and back in the busy Piazza della Signoria. I dare you to walk by with your camera and not snap a couple of pictures of some of that magnificence EVERY time you walk by! 











Let's just pop our head into the Palazzo Vechio's entry couryard, but let's not check out the huge palace. We wouldn't have time, anyway! Let's just settle in at the elegant Gucci Museum Café for a break before dinner!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Fabulous thread!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Awesome pictures from my favourite Italian city! Full of history, full of beauty, full of great food. Thanks for sharing! kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Trinity Square, one of the most elegant spots in town. The beautiful Holy Trinity Church is a treat with its frescoes, and a welcome change from the surrounding high-end shops. 



























The bell tower of the cathedral, designed by Giotto, offers pretty much the same views as the dome of the Cathedral... but of course, the views of the dome from up close are reason enough to climb hundreds of steps... again!















































Back in the Piazza della Signoria, again... Sorry! :lol:
But I did include photos of the wonderful sculpture in the Loggia of the Lances!







































The Rinascente department store on Republic Square has a nice café... rather overpriced, but the views make up for it!















More Florence's (rather austere) fabulousness


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a Beauty Florence is...
And superb pics! kay:


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Amazing photos from one of the most beautiful places I have ever been in my life. 
Thank you that you have bring my memories back from *Firenze*.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I can agree with that. It's a magic city, It was love at first sight. A must visit!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back to unmissable Florence!



















The Bargello is the oldest, still-standing public building in town. It housed the city authorities before the construction of the Palazzo Vecchio. The medieval structure is now an art museum with works by Michelangelo, Donatello, Bernini and others. 



























The Duomo (Cathedral) is of course the most famous church in town, not least because of its awesome dome and bell tower, but art lovers know not to miss the great Santa Croce (Holy Cross) church. If seeing the tombs of Michaelangelo, Dante, Galileo, Machiavelli and others is not enough, maybe the gorgeous courtyard by Brunelleschi, impressive frescoes by Giotto and paintings may convince you!



















































Less impressive, but worth a peek, the San Firenze church.





















More of Florence's pretty bridges over the Arno River.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Details in the Piazza della Signoria, one of the world's greatest squares!!































And the interior of the Palazzo Vecchio. Don't miss the Chapel of Queen Eleonor of Seville!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------

